# I think my hedgehog has an eye problem (pics)



## frankgg (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I've begin to notice that when I first take out my hedgehog that his right eye stays closes for a bit until he gets moving around, then its open but not as much as his left eye. Up until recently both his eyes were fine and I never noticed a problem.

I tried taking some pictures of him but he's always moving, so these are the best I got... Its his right eye, so in all these pictures it will be the eye on your left (because he's facing you).














































We're probably going to call the vet on Monday, but does anyone know what's up with his eye?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I would have the vet check it out. He could have an infection in that eye.


----------



## kiukitsu (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi, that also happened to my hedgie but of course yours might be different.

Anyway, what i did was cleansed his eye using wet cotton bud to let the air in.
And let the time heal.

When I brought him to the vet, his eye had already healed.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not a vet, but it 'could' be conjunctivitis (pink eye). My son's guinea pig recently came down with it. Basically it is an eye infection, but will require a special kind of medication.


----------



## Fifiiinka (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello there, 

My hedgie has the same problem. Have you seen the vet please? What did he/she say? Thank you very much!!!


----------

